# 31231 and 31575



## AnneCline (Mar 23, 2010)

Could someone please verify or lead me to a link that would tell me the ways that are allowed for billing both of these scopes during an office visit?  Does it always have to be done with 2 different scopes to be able to bill both and use a 59 modifier?  The nasal endoscopy and the laryngoscopy would both be done during the same office visit encounter.
thanks in advance!


----------



## stellintx (Mar 23, 2010)

My understanding is that these are integral procedures. The 31231 can be accomplished on the way down to do the 31575 procedure, so then you can only bill either or depending on how far down you went.  So if just the nose is examined, then 31231, if the nose and throat are examined 31575 is appropriate.


----------

